# Monster bottle tutorial. Part one



## KirstenO (Jul 14, 2012)

That looks cool.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

KirstenO said:


> That looks cool.. thanks for sharing!


Thank you for watching.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am enjoying your videos-keep them coming


----------

